# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si mendoni e meritonte Spanja te fitonte Euro2008 Po Apo Jo?

## ixnpeL

2 Alternative Keni Po / Jo dhe me posht shkruani pse  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

E meritun se e tregun kush eshte SPANJA erdhen ne finale dhe u bon kampjon.URIME GJITH TIFOZAVE SPANJOLL.Kurse gjermont nuk e meritonin te ishin kampjon se pa fillu europiani thonin ne jemi kampjon.me i miri fiton gjithmon

----------


## km92

Nuk ka llafe, e ka merituar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marijuana85

Po patjeter

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

pooooooooooooooooooooo patjeter e meritonte jo mo te fitonin keto pler gjerman pupupupu

----------


## RaPSouL

Meqe e mori, edhe e meritoi!

----------


## xani1

M`u dhimbsen gjermanët, ama spanjolët fituan me meritë.

----------


## s138942

Nuk isha me Spanjen ne fillim por duke par lojen e saj gjat gjith kampionatit vertet qe e meritonte kete fitore.

----------


## strange

Pse, po te themi ne qe se meritonte do ja marrin kupën a ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po sepse nuk kishte skuader tjeter...

----------


## [LoTi]

Patjeter qe e meritonte spanja te fitonte Euro2008 per arsye se kan luajtur pak MALL ket vit tani qe kan marr Euro2008 do e luajn mallin keq fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DeuS

Pse kush tjeter e meritonte?!

Hollanda?! Ku idhulli im Van Basten futet ne loje me ate formacion dhe mbi te gjitha nuk fut ne loje Roben, me te mirin?!

Italia? Qe shpetuan fal kembes se shtrembur te atij Kakes ne gjuhe letrare se nuk kishin dal as nga grupi?

Gjermania? Qe shkoi deri aty ku shkoi vetem ne saj te shpirtit luftarak qe kane dhe shpresonin te fitonin me nje Ballack e nje Shcentigeeee (ky e ka emrin te ngaterrueshem, s'po lodhem)

Apo Rusia? Qe e vetmja ndeshje e mire qe bene dhe mund te them biles qe kishin hallall fitoren, ishte ajo kundra Hollandes dhe morren hov e kujtuan se daci bie dy here ne kos...

Spanja e meritonte fitoren dhe ishte ekip i kompletuar ne cdo departament, nga portieri, te sulmi dhe tek super rezervat te tipit Fabregas...

Urime Spanjes...

----------


## oliinter

e meritonte dhe biles e treguan shume mire qe ne ndeshjen e dyte kunder ruseve. 
Gjermania ishte me kot se kombetarja e maltes kete vit.
Sic shprehej edhe shtypi spanjoll BALLACK ka dale si futbollist ne nje kohe kur kombetarja gjermane eshte shume e dobet. BALLACK ne kohen e klismanit nuk do kishte as vend ne rezervat e gjermanit dhe jo me yll :i terbuar: 

turp gjermania dhe italia qe si gjithmon tregojn se mund te fitojn vetem duke u zvarritur.

forca SPANJA

----------


## elsaa

Une them qe e meritoi.  I lumte Spanjes .
Une jo qe jam ndonje tifoze e madhe e Spanjes , por dy jave para se te fitonte kampionatin vura bast per Spanjen . Dhe ne bast thashe qe do luante ne finale me Gjermonin dhe ndeshja do dale 1-0  :ngerdheshje:  Pune fati . Kam fillu me pas fat ne baste  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Sigurisht qe e meritonte se vetem ato sulmuan duke kerkuar golin dhe me ne fund e arriten qellimin*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

> *Sigurisht qe e meritonte se vetem ato sulmuan duke kerkuar golin dhe me ne fund e arriten qellimin*


*Ti je specialist per keto pune Kot ste moren ty tek Emisioni Euro 2008  lool


Une jam tifoz Gjerman normale qe do them se meritonte :d*

----------


## ani-d

Une per vete jam tifoze e deutsche-ve...ama per te qene objektive, duhet thene se Spanja e

 meritonte fitoren

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Po e ka meritu plotesisht duke analizuar lojen dhe rrez. te spanjes qe nga kualifikimet e europiani e deri ne ngritjen e trofeut ka qen skuadra me e mir me araktive dhe me produktive

----------


## Qyfyre

E meritoi plotësisht, dhe shyqyr që fitoi diçka se ishte skuadër e "madhe" që s'kishte fituar asgjë.

----------


## mesia4ever

Edhepse e kam simpatizuar Gjermanine, Spanja me merite e fitoi titullin.

----------

